# Estetoscopio electrónico



## zopilote (Jul 30, 2007)

Les comento que implemente un estetoscopio, sin embargo resulto muy sensible al ruido, y como quiero sacarme la espina, es que les pido que me mande información de la revista Nueva Electrónica en la que fue publicada la nro 257, espero  que me brinden esos datos  (la placa), y sus sugerencias.


----------



## BL1ND (Feb 24, 2010)

Estuve buscando información sobre estetoscopio y llega aquí, mmm mi pregunta es si pudiste resolver el problema del ruido, pues yo estoy diseñando un estetoscopio electrónico, y tengo el mismo problema y no se si es cuestión de los filtros, pues logro escuchar el corazón pero también mucho ruido, si puedes echarme una mano te lo agradecería, saludos


----------



## Electrowolf (Jun 15, 2010)

Hola gente, un saludo a todos

bien me gustaria que me ayudaran con un proyecto que ando realizando, el cual trata de una especie de estetoscopio electronico, pero no voy nada bien, el detalle es que he querido capturar los sonidos del corazon para meterlos a la PC; claro que de ahi ya podemos manipularlos mejor pero no he logrado capturarlos.

por el momento he intentado capturarlos con un micro electret, aunque no se si requiero de alguna especificacion en especial de ese micro.

me gustaria mucho si alguien tien alguna experiencia trabajando con este tio de proyecto, le agradeceria muchisimo su apoyo.

lo que trate de hacer es colocar el micro en un diafragma de estetoscopio normal pero no se ha logrado captar nada.

de antemano muchas gracias por su ayuda. que Dios los bendiga

Hola gente bonita

pues aqui solcitando su ayuda, tengo que diseñar un fonocardiograma (que capte lo sonidos del corazon) a travez de un pic y la vdd no tengo ni la menor idea de como hacerlos, la parte de captura de audio ya la solucione, pero ahora tengo q pasarla al pic y procesarla, lo unico que se masomenos para programar el pic es el flowcode, pero no tengo mucha idea de como hacerlo, asi que si me ayudan con alguna forma que me sugieran....es bienvenida.

lo que quiero hacer es que el pic capte el sonido de un lectret que adapte a una capana de estetoscopio y la filtre y la adecue para meterla a la compu.

de antemano gracias


----------



## ice7904 (Jun 15, 2010)

a ver si entendi QUieres captar el sonido y alimentarlo al pc primero necesitas un micro muy sensible por lo mismo te daria mucho ruido otra cosa necesitarias ponerlo en un tipo de embudo o cono para hacer un efecto parabolico con el sonido y eliminar el ruido supongo QUe lo estas metiendo por el canal del micro de la p.c. otra cosa QUe no te va a ayudar mucho para la calidad del sonido estos que estan aQUi abajo son los que se usan para escuchar conversaciones como puedes ver usan el principio parabolico para captar el sonido intentalo con el cono y luego me cuentas


----------



## zopilote (Jul 25, 2010)

los estetoscopilos son bien mas bien una caja de grillos, habra que conseguir opam de muy bajo tuido como los de la serie OPA2134 o mejores. Suerte con tu proyecto.


----------



## jllvmicrostar (Jul 25, 2012)

Hace muchísimo estuve metido en instrumentación biomédica, deben usar amplificadores de instrumentación con entrada diferencial de muy bajo ruido ,  la serie OpAxx es buena idea; en esos buenos tiempo usaba el viejo pero confiable AD620 pero creo que ahora hay OPAs que lo superan; la clave es  la entrada diferencial del operacional de precisión , y que éste sea creado específicamente para instrumentación ya que su cmrr es grandísima y el ruido desaparece .  No se debe amplificar  primero demasiado sino mas bien usarlo como buffer de entrada a una ganancia baja (2-3),  después un buen filtro pasabajos y luego un amplificador con la ganancia deseada .... pueden usar el op27 para el filtro y el amplificador.


----------



## kiwhilario (Jul 26, 2012)

¿Por qué la ganancia de la primera etapa debe ser baja, te basas en la experiencia o hay algún fundamento?


----------



## jllvmicrostar (Jul 26, 2012)

Me baso en la experiencia, en la primera etapa  lo que buscas es deshacerte de la señal de ruido lo mas posible utilizando el amplificador diferencial de instrumentación , si le das mucha ganancia , amplificas también el remanente de ruido , al menos es lo que la experiencia nos enseñó...


----------



## cariguapo (Sep 4, 2012)

yo creo mas bien la ganacia baja es para poder acoplar las señales esa es la razón. y recuerda que manejas dos señales directa y la alterna y si quieres eliminar el ruido totoalmente tu señal de directa debe ser cero en la configuracion diferencial con tbj.


----------

